

Dear project managers, that's not so simple - trez
http://anthony-tresontani.github.com/Thoughts/2012/11/08/dear_pm_thats_not_so_simple/

======
lmm
Utterly backwards. "We need a login page" is exactly agile; you should be
taking more ownership of the product rather than being content to be a dumb
code monkey following an explicit spec. Just give me high-level requirements
and access to a customer to ask questions.

~~~
trez
We used to have waterfall projects where everything is specified upfront and
tried to describe a system we don't know about. My point is not to go back to
that but just to think deeper about the high level problem to give more
directions about a solution the project manager already know about (or can ask
the customer during meetings). That just try to prevent useless iterations
which doesn't enhancement the solution through a better understanding of the
problem but fix communication issue because people with different background
don't know how to communicate.

